# river rock setup



## jerodscichlids (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi! Just wanted to post a picture of the rock setup I just finished. Got all the rocks from a local river, probably 100+ lbs. It was really fun! Feedback welcome!

Jerod


----------



## jerodscichlids (Nov 26, 2016)

And just for fun, I made a youtube video.


----------



## jerodscichlids (Nov 26, 2016)

Umm how do I edit posts ffs?


----------



## jerodscichlids (Nov 26, 2016)

Well, i made a better quality video here. Couldn't figure out how to edit my post. Here it is!


----------



## jerodscichlids (Nov 26, 2016)

I should mention this tank was started like 2 weeks ago and I've never had a cichlid tank before. Really love it so far.


----------



## lizardboy (Jun 10, 2015)

Did you reinforce the bottom of the tank or just put in the rocks? I'd love to have a setup like that


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

What is your stock?

PS, IMO, Tetras do not mix well with African Cichlids.


----------



## jerodscichlids (Nov 26, 2016)

lizardboy said:


> Did you reinforce the bottom of the tank or just put in the rocks? I'd love to have a setup like that


Nope I didn't reinforce it just put them in. I thought about doing egg crate but I decided I would just see what happens.


----------



## jerodscichlids (Nov 26, 2016)

tanker3 said:


> What is your stock?
> 
> PS, IMO, Tetras do not mix well with African Cichlids.


My stock is 7 "assorted Cichlids" from lake PetSmart.  A guy from a different LFS said I should leave the tetras in as dither fish.. if I see any problems I'll definitely take them out though. Actually I already want to because I don't think they look right with the Cichlids.


----------



## jpbellis (Jan 18, 2017)

The tank looks good, I hope you don't blow out the bottom with all that weight !!!!

My question though is, is it okay chemically to use regular old smooth river rock? I'd be concerned about introducing a parameter that would hurt the fish. :-?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Stone like that is often granite and it is inert. Chemically no impact. The smooth surface may minimize injuries.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I think it looks good, and should have no worries on blowing the btm of your tank out


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> The smooth surface may minimize injuries.


   I only have Lava rocks in my cichlid tanks, I just love the look of Lava rocks. Red Lava rock in one tank, Black Lava in the other. Sharp edges all the way around, but no issues (so far)


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have issues even with the granite. Clumsy fish I guess. Over the last 12 years 2 eyes have been lost.


----------

